# 2002 Pontiac Grand Prix Electrical Problem



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Unfortunately I do not have experience with Pontiacs, but a few things to check.

Was this car ever involved in an accident? You may have a wire pinched/chaffed and corroded.
Has the BCM been scanned for DTC's?
Intermittents are the hardest to find. I suspect either a bad wire, terminal tightness or BCM, but you need to take this to a qualified tech.


----------



## bipper (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey,
Yes, the car was in an accident (I was given the car on the cheap and I have noticed evidence of a previous incident).
Thanks for the reply. I will instruct my next mechanic to check the things you have recommended.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Check pertinent relays. My volvo's brights would only work if you turned the left turn blinker on first. I found a scorched relay under the dash - trip to the pick and pull: $2.00; working brights: priceless.


----------



## HDVROD (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm not sure if this post will be out of date.
The problem I've had was that I would get high speed only and 
when I would try to lower the speed then the AC would quit. I
believe I did find the problem.Locate the HAVC fuse inside the glove box.
(you're goning to need a volt meter for this)When the AC is working check the voltage at the fuse.It should be 12 volts.Next try operating the AC system.(it probably would be better with 2 people for this)If the system
fails ,check the voltage again.It may have dropped to either 2 or 4 volts.
This is because a wire coming from the IGNITION SWITCH that supplies the fuse label HVAC loses voltage because of a problem in the IGNITION SWITCH.The color of the wire is orange.It would be a good idea to do the same test I descibed above to check the orange wire at the ignition switch.


----------



## bipper (Apr 20, 2008)

HDVROD said:


> I'm not sure if this post will be out of date.
> The problem I've had was that I would get high speed only and
> when I would try to lower the speed then the AC would quit. I
> believe I did find the problem.Locate the HAVC fuse inside the glove box.
> ...


HDVROD,
Thanks, my mechanic fixed the problem by doing just that - changing the ignition switch. I am not sure if did this diagnostic procedure. But I hope that it's not just a temporary solution...until it stops working again. It's been a while so I think it's 'cured.'


----------

